# Home Built Behavior Shaping Device



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

I decided I wanted and needed one of these. after looking around I wont pay the huge cost that comes with 1 

I am a bit handy so i thought I would see if some one had plans on the net to build one. nothing no place that i could find. So I decided I would do it and post it so people can build there own. I found you can build 2 for way less then 125.00 I do not know for sure what i have in to it because i had some of the stuff laying around. 

you can build 2 as long as you use the same channel car. when you take the car apart hook one actuator to the Forward/Reverse and the other to the Right/Left. 

I hope i was able to show you just what you need to do. if any one needs any help send me a message or ask on here I will try and explain better

also i put this video together late last night so alot of the spell is WAY off sorry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiI6IjjMfvM

scott Laroe


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

that is be on me, good luck to the rest of you, good job


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Very clever Scott. As an engineer I am always getting drawn
into this sort of thing, but I am not sure it is really all that much
help in dog training; but it is fun.

I like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PcL6-mjRNk


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott I am hands down impressed by ya and your ingenuity, you clean it up and shorten the tube and you might just be onto something, two thumbs up


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> Scott I am hands down impressed by ya and your ingenuity, you clean it up and shorten the tube and you might just be onto something, two thumbs up


I am not out to make money on this!! Just hope it helps others. 

I would build 1 or2 for others but its not somthing i am going to do for more people then friends! 

I have already started building my second one and its already alot nicer then the first


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

That video is awesome! I've been wanting to build an entire wall of BSDs, but that would be impossible on a dog trainers salary. lol With this video my dreams can come true! I love you Scott! =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott,

Was there any sound on the first video?
I'd really like to see a video of the final version with a parts list and more detailed instructions.


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Scott,
> 
> Was there any sound on the first video?
> I'd really like to see a video of the final version with a parts list and more detailed instructions.


I got rid of the sound because my cam sucks

I willl put together a list of parts and maybe build a little more detailed instructions i honestly didnt think about it until i was 3/4 the way thru building it


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Jonathan Katz said:


> That video is awesome! I've been wanting to build an entire wall of BSDs, but that would be impossible on a dog trainers salary. lol With this video my dreams can come true! I love you Scott! =D>=D>=D>



I am marred 

no just kidding, I hope it helps 

in the next day or so I will start putting together a parts list and a price sheet for what every thing cost. but a more detailed video is way off because its alot of work 

but i will see what i can do


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Parts List for 1 unit I will make a note if you only need 1 and split it for the second 

Cost Item


5.44 -- 1- 3 inch PVC you can but this at home depot in 2 foot pieces
2.99-- 1- Toilet Flange
2.99-- 2- 4 inch springs
0.00-- 1- Soup Can
0.00-- 1 piece of ply wood

The black Box

Cost Item


6.00-- 1- 4X6 inch project box from radio shack
5.00-- 1 - 3 1/2 x 5 inch project box
1.99-- 1- European wire strip ( this can be cut in half and used for your second unit)
9.99-- 1- Door Lock actuator 
12.00-- 1-- remote control Car ( you will use 1 remote for both units if you build 2 just make sure its the same car on the same radio channel should be in MHZ 

Total around 47.00 per unit better then i thought at first i had half of this stuff laying around and never really kept totals on nothing


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

i have this video of my first stage of testing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DYIcXoJkPc


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice ... what spring do you use? I had thought of doing something like that with just a pin and a string to release the spring. Definitely looking forward to seeing your plans.


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Nice ... what spring do you use? I had thought of doing something like that with just a pin and a string to release the spring. Definitely looking forward to seeing your plans.


Nancy go to the very first post I already have the finished item with a short video how to build this

I have been requested to make a more detailed one but its going to be awhile


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott LaRoe said:


> I am marred
> 
> no just kidding, I hope it helps


Did you mean married?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm impressed, nice work.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice work, Scott! May try to tackle this when I find the time. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work Scott! I wish I had the skills to make something like that! I would have at least 10 of them!
I had one build in 2001 long before the BSD machine was on the market. A good friend of mine, John Hepler from Punta Gorda FL., build it from scrap he had laying around the house. He used the remotes from a garage door opener and from a RC car to make it for me. 
First time we tested at an old K mart building the ball went all the way to the ceiling. after a couple adjustments it did exactly what we wanted it to do. I told John to put a patent on it but he did not feel like doing that. 
The BSD machine designer did and is doing well I think.

Rik Wolterbeek


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott LaRoe said:


> I am not out to make money on this!! Just hope it helps others.
> 
> I would build 1 or2 for others but its not somthing i am going to do for more people then friends!
> 
> I have already started building my second one and its already alot nicer then the first


Well good deal, I hope you have the next design up, I wish I had the patience to build one, maybe one of these days I will ( wouldnt hold my breath though :lol: ). Yea for sure though when you get the new one up and running please post it, would love to see it.


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> Well good deal, I hope you have the next design up, I wish I had the patience to build one, maybe one of these days I will ( wouldnt hold my breath though :lol: ). Yea for sure though when you get the new one up and running please post it, would love to see it.



I would build the black box part for some one if they wanted me too!! would cost alot to ship the entire thing

I am willing to help any one that needs it


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

So has any one else tryed to make one of these yet 

would love to see the outcome


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott LaRoe said:


> So has any one else tryed to make one of these yet
> 
> would love to see the outcome


Hell NO Scott
We're all waiting for you to work out all the kinks in the prototype and start production ;-)


----------



## Destry K. Alldredge (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried to view the first video but it says it was removed because of trademark infringment made by 3rd party... :sad:


"Edit" Just noticed the second video. It works fine #-o


----------



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

Great Idea!!! *Cant see the original vid but the second looks good. Can you maybe post another vid on how to build one or PM it to those interested??? *[/B]


----------



## Scott LaRoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Destry K. Alldredge said:


> I tried to view the first video but it says it was removed because of trademark infringment made by 3rd party... :sad:
> 
> 
> "Edit" Just noticed the second video. It works fine #-o


holy crap i never realized they deleted my video 

most be i have something here if they are getting nervous and having my video deleted

any one who wants the video pm and i will email it to you

scott


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott LaRoe said:


> holy crap i never realized they deleted my video
> 
> most be i have something here if they are getting nervous and having my video deleted
> 
> ...


Maybe "Behavior Shaping Device" is patented, trade marked or copyrighted ?


----------

